# الشرح الكامل لحساب الكميات بautocad



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 يوليو 2007)

كما وعدنا قدمت فبل يومين حساب الكميات بالاكسل واليوم نقدمه ب Autocad
الكميات auto cad.pdf​


----------



## م.م.ابراهيم (11 يوليو 2007)

لك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير
اخي الكريم


----------



## مابيدا (11 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيل على هذا الشرح.
ودي الشرح البسيط لحساب الكميات بواسطة الاكسل.


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (12 يوليو 2007)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## engramy (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس جيلالي (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك أخي على هاذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور شكر جزيل يا مهندس و عسى الله يزيدك علم


----------



## smsm018 (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على العمل الرائع دة


----------



## Kely 7aLa (15 يوليو 2007)

ألف شكررر لكـ


----------



## hmd_monam (18 يوليو 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يا عبقري


----------



## هاشم حسن (18 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,,ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (20 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## عبد المعبود (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يامان على المعلومة​


----------



## محمود الناصري (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اعطيك طريقه تانيه وسهله وهي
1- تعطي امر لللاوتوكاد رسم خط
2- ادخال كل الاحداثيات يدويا وكل يقع في محله
3- عند اكمال الرسم نعطي امراوهو Draw-boundry
4- ننقر داخل المضلع المرسوم وبالتالي سيكون الرسم كلو منقط اذا كان مغلق باحكام
5- نكتب على شريط الاوامر الامر Area
6- يعطي خيارات منها Object
7- نكتب حرف او قرب الخيارات
8- ننقر على احد اضلاع المضلع المراد مساحته وسوف يعطيك المحيط والمساحه
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم
والله ما وراء القصد:12:


----------



## سبع الليل (22 يوليو 2007)

تسلم يمينك


----------



## Eng.Amen (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد_غاندي (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي في الله علي المجهود


----------



## تحملني (6 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الي الاخوة اتمني ان تكون هناك اصافة اخري في هذا الموضوع


----------



## المساح2008 (9 أغسطس 2007)

محمود الناصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعطيك طريقه تانيه وسهله وهي
> 1- تعطي امر لللاوتوكاد رسم خط
> 2- ادخال كل الاحداثيات يدويا وكل يقع في محله
> ...


شكرا على المجهود الطيب:14: :14:


----------



## lamloum_2 (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
المهندس المساح 2008
لو انت عاوز المساحة فى طريقة اسهل من كدة بكتير
اولا تضغط كليك يمين على الاشرطة القياسية وتختار inquiry
بعد كده ىتختار area
تدوس بالماوس على الشكل اللى انت عاوز مساحته هيديلك المساحة 
وكذلك لو محتاج مسافة معينة او طول خط
مع تحياتى لك ولصاحب المشاركة الاصلية
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## محمد رءوف راجح (11 أغسطس 2007)

أكثر الله من أمثالك ونفع بك:14:


----------



## برق الشمال10 (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووجدا


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً علي المعلومة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## يوسف عبدالواحد (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك ربي كل خير وحفظك ربي من كل شر ووفقك ربي لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## hardi2008 (15 أغسطس 2007)

thank you,thats very good


----------



## الذهب النادر (17 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ياخي العزيز


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخىىىىىىىى


----------



## باسم مرزوق (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذاالشرح


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووور يالغااااااااااااالي


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووور اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن جمال (21 ديسمبر 2007)

:85: مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## دعاء شاكر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا*

:7: شكرا جزيتم خيرا:7:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر جميع الاخوة واتمنئ ان اقدم المزيد


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى على هذا الشرح


----------



## aliii911 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ونفع بك الامة :56:


----------



## مهندسة سين (24 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام لما\ا يطلب التسجيل مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندسة سين (24 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجوكم ساعدوني الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 ديسمبر 2007)

لم تطرحي الموضوع اختي سين


----------



## مهندس علم (3 يناير 2008)

مشكور يالطيب


----------



## مهندس علم (3 يناير 2008)

زاد الله علما


----------



## عبدالحميد ابوخطام (3 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمو تامر (29 يناير 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## faisalalhiyari (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

thank you eng.mahmoud elnasry


----------



## هشام السيد ابراهيم (28 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ابوريان (29 مارس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الفجال (30 مارس 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

مشششششششششكور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد قريسو (31 مارس 2008)

لك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد الفجال (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (5 أبريل 2008)

thank you vm
..........................


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 أبريل 2008)




----------



## مسلم جعفري (6 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حسااام (6 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيكون العافية:20:


----------



## عبدالبارى (6 أبريل 2008)

شكراً للأخ دفع الله حمدان على هذا الشرح الوافى والمستحق للتقدير 
وشكراً أيضاً للأخ محمود الناصرى على هذه الإختصارات لحساب المساحة 
ولكن لى تعليقين أولاً : للأخ دفع الله حمدان 
بالنسبة للقطاع الأرض الطبيعية لابد أن نحدد center line الطريق لكى يتم تركيب قطاع الأرض الطبيعى على قطاع design ومعرفة منسوب قطاع الأرض الطبيعى عند center line ومعرفة المنسوب عند القطاع التصميمى لكى يتم تركيب القطاعيين صح لمعرفة المساحة .
التعليق الثانى بالنسبة للاخ محمود الناصرى 
بدلاً أن أعطى للأتوكاد أمر رسم خط أعط له أمر Run script هينزل الإحداثيات فى موقعها
بدلاً ما أكتب فة شريط الأوامر أمر area أكتب أمر (Li (list هيظهر كل شىء عن Boundry 
وشكراً لفتح هذا الموضوع لأنه يفيد أغلبية المهندسين 
جزاكم الله خيراَ
وبارك الله فيكم 
وفى تقدم مستمر


----------



## اعجال (7 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي كل جهد تبذله في سبيل ايصال هذه الملومات القيمة


----------



## مسلم يوسف (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## احمد العراقي (13 أبريل 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك أخي على هاذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## ميلاد عساف (14 أبريل 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر والله وليّ التوفيق....


----------



## مساح محترف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الشكر للجميع 
ولكم الود


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

_*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## سولارلونر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

المساح 10 الرابط لايعمل وراط الرايبد شير ايضا لايعمل


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااَ


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 ديسمبر 2008)

لكم الشكر الجزيل وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مصعب العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## علياء على حمدى (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا ونفعنا الله بعلمك
ودمت بخير للعرب


----------



## علياء على حمدى (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي المرور


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (20 يناير 2009)

]
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

محمود الناصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعطيك طريقه تانيه وسهله وهي
> 1- تعطي امر لللاوتوكاد رسم خط
> 2- ادخال كل الاحداثيات يدويا وكل يقع في محله
> ...


 مشكور علي المعلومة


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (20 يناير 2009)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## أبو الروش (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الفائدة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

:59:_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (24 يناير 2009)

لحساب مساحة اى شكل من الاشكال الهندسيه يتم ربطها ببعض عن طريق امر جوينت والضغط دبل كلك على احد الاضع ومن الاعدادا يعطيك المساحة والمحيط ويمكن زيادة او انقاس المساحه بالقدر المطلوب بتحريك احر روؤس الشكل


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (24 يناير 2009)

طريقة اخرى لادخال الاحداتيات الى الاوتكاد عن طريق الاكسل وحفظ الملف تحت امتداد تكست وفتحه فى النوتى بوك واضافة كلمة مولتبل تم تحت بوينت وحفظه فى النوتى بوينت تحت اسم اس سى ار ومن بعد الدهاب الى اوتوكاد وفتح ملف تم كتابة اس سى ار فى سطر الاوامر واختار الملف الدى وضعته وحدد موقعه تم افتحه تدخل الاحداتيات فى مواقعها باحداتياتها الثلاثته اكس ، واى ، زد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2009)

المبروك محمد ساسى قال:


> طريقة اخرى لادخال الاحداتيات الى الاوتكاد عن طريق الاكسل وحفظ الملف تحت امتداد تكست وفتحه فى النوتى بوك واضافة كلمة مولتبل تم تحت بوينت وحفظه فى النوتى بوينت تحت اسم اس سى ار ومن بعد الدهاب الى اوتوكاد وفتح ملف تم كتابة اس سى ار فى سطر الاوامر واختار الملف الدى وضعته وحدد موقعه تم افتحه تدخل الاحداتيات فى مواقعها باحداتياتها الثلاثته اكس ، واى ، زد


 شكر اخي المعلومة القيمة والي امام
مرحبا بك 
*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## ali992 (12 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لك أخي على هاذا الكتاب المفيد*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياخى على هذة المعلومات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سافاريزوم (13 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا*


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياخوي الله يعطيك العافيه مشكوررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 مايو 2009)




----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي العزيز


----------



## eng: issa (15 مايو 2009)

وانا لك مني يا استاذي العزيز الف الف شكر وتقدير وكم انا معجب بما لديك عن موضوع الطرق واتمنى ان اعرفك شخصيا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 مايو 2009)

eng: Issa قال:


> وانا لك مني يا استاذي العزيز الف الف شكر وتقدير وكم انا معجب بما لديك عن موضوع الطرق واتمنى ان اعرفك شخصيا


شكر جزيلا ليك 
وبارك الله فيك 
رسلت ليك رسالة خاصة علي ملفك الشخصي علي المنتدي


----------



## hussie_am (15 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيل على هذا على المعلومة


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (16 مايو 2009)

شكراً على هذا الملف 
بس اخوان إذا ممكن تعلم برنامج diolkos


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 مايو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## ali yacoub (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير ما تعمل


----------



## عبدالبارى (18 مايو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essamrn (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررجدا


----------



## مزن محمود (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييين و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سولارلونر (24 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا 
تم تحميل الملف لكنه لايعمل لايتمكن اكربات ريدر من فتحه فهل المشكله بالملف ام بالاكروبات واي اصدار هو ؟؟؟


----------



## mohtaseb (24 مايو 2009)

مشكورين و ما قصرتوا , و عندي سؤال لاهل الخبرة ؟؟ 

كيف ممكن نغير اسم البلوك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكرين وحزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## هانى عامر (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sur_jeh (26 مايو 2009)

لك كل التقدير =من مات ولم يجاهد ولم تحدثة نفسة بالجهاد مات ميتة جاهلية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2009)

عبدالبارى قال:


> شكراً للأخ دفع الله حمدان على هذا الشرح الوافى والمستحق للتقدير
> وشكراً أيضاً للأخ محمود الناصرى على هذه الإختصارات لحساب المساحة
> ولكن لى تعليقين أولاً : للأخ دفع الله حمدان
> بالنسبة للقطاع الأرض الطبيعية لابد أن نحدد center line الطريق لكى يتم تركيب قطاع الأرض الطبيعى على قطاع design ومعرفة منسوب قطاع الأرض الطبيعى عند center line ومعرفة المنسوب عند القطاع التصميمى لكى يتم تركيب القطاعيين صح لمعرفة المساحة .
> ...


الاخ عبدالباري شكرا جزيل علي المعلومات القيمة 
واتمني ردود جميع الاخوة تكون بمثل هذا الفهم 
حتي تتكتمل الفكرة 
بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (26 مايو 2009)

جــــــــ(الله )ـــــــزاك خـيـرا


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## صقر العايد (7 يوليو 2009)

اشكر الكل وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووبارك الله فيكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mamn_adm (8 يوليو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## odwan (8 يوليو 2009)

بورك فيك أخي الكريم وفتح الله عليك كل أبواب العلم والخير
وألف شكر وتقدير
جاري الإطلاع ........................


----------



## المهندس عليوة (8 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا يا ماااااااااااااان على الموضوع والافادة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fageery (9 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافية أخي أبو أحمد على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## fageery (9 يوليو 2009)

يعيطك العافية أخي أبو أحمد على المعلومة الممتازة


----------



## كوردستان (10 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ,,,ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 يوليو 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## البدال (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## فوزي السلطاني (22 أغسطس 2009)

*حساب الكميات عن طريق autocad*

مشكور على المعلومات الجيده


----------



## وليد الزين (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاا ك الله خير مشكوووور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## مزن محمود (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
جاري التحمييييييييييييل


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## سناء الخطاب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراجزيلا على الشرح القيم والى الامام


----------



## mostafammy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## حكم 004 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزى الله العاملين في الملتقى كل الخير 
هناك دروس فيديو حساب كميات و لاند شو الطريقة لرفعها اليكم


----------



## nan55 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

شكره جزيلا لكم على تلك الجهود العظيمة التى نستفيد منها فى علم المساحة


----------



## عدنان الجمل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا عالى هدا الكتاب القيم


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس1400 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو فوزي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*​


----------



## safa aldin (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 أكتوبر 2009)

باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed elyamany (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لك أخي على هاذا الكتاب المفيد*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

* باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لك تحياتى


----------



## كبل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## م.محمد عمران (21 نوفمبر 2009)

1000000000 شكر


----------



## أبو ماجد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور جدااااااااا
كانك كنت تسمعنى وانا بدعى الاقيه 
شكراااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وانا تحت امركم


----------



## kanan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله لجهودك الطيب


----------



## waaeel1986 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بعمرك .. واجار الله يداك من النار..


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بجد جزاك الله خير ياباشمهندس


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## BEBO81 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sssshhhh (25 أبريل 2010)

احمد كوردي اربيل قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااَ


 
جزاك الله خيرا:58:


----------



## جمال احويج (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع المهم


----------



## abdu1944 (10 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## man of fier (11 يونيو 2010)

klllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllk


----------



## laiouni (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و سدد خطاك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم


----------



## هشام راغب (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح
يسلمو


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور شكر جزيل يا مهندس و عسى الله يزيدك علم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يونيو 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على المجهود المبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو العطا (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه وشكرا


----------



## حسام86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور يسلموووو


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا​


----------



## neez (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elfaki (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## farouksi (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم*



دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> كما وعدنا قدمت فبل يومين حساب الكميات بالاكسل واليوم نقدمه ب autocad


 

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmedraoof2007 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سرايجي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل المفيد نرجوا أن تفيدنا المزيد في حساب الكميات بواسطة برنامج Autocad Land


----------



## ابو مصطفى 91 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين 
تم التحميل​


----------



## سميريافاوي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكور 
مشك...


----------



## عمرو السباعى (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك ولك
وننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

ربان يبارك فيك ويزيدك علم


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2011)

مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## noor-noor (2 يوليو 2011)

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا وربنا يزيدك من العلم بما تنفع به الناس


----------



## elkreem2 (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسة الصغيرة27 (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
في طريقة اسرع ةاحسن من طريقتك يا مساح 2008 وlamloum وهي 
طريقة المساحة نرسم rectangle اختصار الامر rec ثمانتر ثم نضغط على من قائمة الادوات الموجودة على شاشة الاوتوكاد propreties نعين الشكل بكليك بالماوس ثم يظهر بهذا المستطيل المساحة والمحيط واي معلومات عنها


----------



## قاسم عبادى (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وكل عيد وانتم بخير *
*ونتمنى منكم المزيد فما حديث فى مجال الطرق*


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي
مشكور على الطريقة ومشكور على الشرح المبسط والسهل


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (14 نوفمبر 2011)

علي فكره هي طريقه كتير دقيقه علي سرط رسم القطاعات صح انا عملت عليها ونسيه الخطا فيها 1% عن الطرق المختلفه المعروفه


----------



## مهندس الدقة (22 مارس 2012)

مزيـــــداًمــــــــن العــ///\\\ـــطاء


----------



## moatef (22 مارس 2012)

مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطيرالشامي (23 مارس 2012)

_
مشكور يابن الكرام_


----------



## moatef (23 مارس 2012)

تسلم ايدك مجود ممتاز


----------



## عبد الخبير (30 مارس 2012)

ارجو من اخواني نسخة برنامج سيرفر 8كاملة


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khlio kolo (20 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## ابو أحمد واية (23 فبراير 2013)

شكرا الاخ دفع حمدان وتقبل سلامنا من دفعتك


----------



## ابو أحمد واية (23 فبراير 2013)

أسامه المامون


----------



## ابو أحمد واية (23 فبراير 2013)

اعتقد ان الاوتكاد والاكسل كلاهما برامج مفيدة في حساب الكميات ولكن في راي المتواضع ان برنامج الاكسل الي حد كبير الافضل وهذا حسب الدقة المطلوبة مثلا في مشاريع تسوية الارض ( الدفان)


----------



## elfaki (23 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.*


----------



## عبد العظيم على (23 فبراير 2013)

شكر الله لك


----------



## ikram20 (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زينه خالد (13 مارس 2013)

مشكور باشمهندس دفع الله


----------



## عبد العظيم على (13 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m.eid20000 (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (15 مارس 2013)

_*شكراً جزيل على هذا الشرح.... احى فى الله ​دفع الله حمدان 

*_


----------



## محمود عبد الحميد ق (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير​
​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (20 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم .... كيفك اخي الكريم ..... مشكور كتيييييييير على هذا الجهد الجبار.

عندي سؤال: كيفية حساب كميات الخرسانة و الحديد في الاسقف والجدران ؟ 

شكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 أبريل 2013)

كمية الحديد في السقف = حجم السقف * 0.12 كجم 
كمية الخرسانة تحسب حسب الخلطة الخرسانة 
وهي في اغلب الاحيان تاخذ نسبة 0.18 من حجم السقف


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (22 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng__m.s (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## elhameem yagoub (25 يونيو 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر والتحية نفع الله بك الامه وسدد خطاك وجعل الجنة مثواك اميييييييييين يارب العالمين


----------



## mh.hamdi (13 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 أبريل 2017)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ محمد عبداللطيف (18 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسرعبدو (22 أبريل 2017)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

